# !<[ETHER is one SLICK trick]>! o7.24.o7



## jilliandanica (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's my FOTD:





















*Face:*
Chanel Powder Foundation
Pink Swoon Blush
Rare and Refined Richmetal Highlighter

*Eyes:*
Slick CCB
Sharkskin SS
Ether MES
Blacktrack FL
Buried Treasure PEP
Mascara

*Lips:*
Dervish LP
Jubilee LS
Lip 65 LG

Thanks for looking!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice.  I just used Slick and Ether yesterday myself.


----------



## entipy (Jul 24, 2007)

Love it! Very nice.


----------



## franimal (Jul 24, 2007)

ether looks beautiful on you!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 24, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 24, 2007)

Damn girl! HOT HOT HOT!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 24, 2007)

love ether! I use it w/ moth brown!


----------



## zori (Jul 24, 2007)

Great look. Ether is such a pretty colour but sadly looks bruised on me.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 24, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 24, 2007)

very pretty
You look like Kimora Lee in the first picture


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 24, 2007)

Great colors!


----------



## mslips (Jul 24, 2007)

wow..you look exactly like kimora lee simmons. im sure you get that a lot =)


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 24, 2007)

pretty! i LOVE the lips!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 24, 2007)

Love the colors you used...very pretty!


----------



## verdge (Jul 24, 2007)

very pretty!!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 24, 2007)

Love how you paired it with the pink.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 24, 2007)

very very nice


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2007)

gawjus! Love the lips


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 24, 2007)

Aww thanks everyone! I've had a rough, crazy busy day at work so seeing all the nice things you all have said have definitely made my day brighter!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2007)

Pretty! I love Ether.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_love ether! I use it w/ moth brown!_

 
That sounds like an awesome combo too! Thanks for sharing!

On a separate note...I do get the Kimora Lee thing a lot which is kinda weird cause I think I look nothing like her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Kimora is far more beautiful but thanks again slvrlips and mslips


----------



## Jaim (Jul 25, 2007)

Love it, Ether is gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow!! That looks absolutely stunning!!! You have great lips!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jul 25, 2007)

WOW! That is just GORGEOUS!!!  The eye/lip/cheek combo is PERFECT!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 

 
_Love it, Ether is gorgeous!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Wow!! That looks absolutely stunning!!! You have great lips!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_WOW! That is just GORGEOUS!!!  The eye/lip/cheek combo is PERFECT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks lovelies!


----------



## redhautelove (Jul 25, 2007)

It looks so good on you.  Wonderful blending.  Slick + Ether are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2007)

I love this look! I just bought Ether. How did you apply it?


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_I love this look! I just bought Ether. How did you apply it?_

 
Thanks! Ether was my fav outta Flashtronic!

Here's my placement breakdown:
Slick CCB from crease to brow 
Sharkskin SS from crease to lashline
Ether all over the lid with my 224
Too deepen/darken my crease I picked up the darker threaded areas of Ether with my 219

HTH!


----------



## steph0891 (Aug 2, 2007)

so pretty! now i want ether!


----------



## breathless (Aug 2, 2007)

pretty pretty!! i want ether ..


----------



## ashley_v85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh wow. This is GORGEOUS. Now I am REALLY wishing that I bought that eyeshadow.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank yous again to everyone! I'm really glad I picked up Ether. I used it with the Delft and Blackground paintpots and it turned out really nice to.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 4, 2007)

Oooo, very sultry!  Love it!

~~Edit~~

Now you're making me wan to go get Ether....Thanks a lot. lol.


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice! love the lips!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_Oooo, very sultry!  Love it!

~~Edit~~

Now you're making me wan to go get Ether....Thanks a lot. lol._

 





 You know you wanted it anyway [hehe]


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *apharo86* 

 
_very nice! love the lips!_

 
thankies!


----------



## frocher (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful, I love the lips.


----------



## lemonade813 (Aug 5, 2007)

ahhhh! ether looks amazing on you! beautifullll!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Aug 5, 2007)

loves it! <33


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 5, 2007)

Loved it! Really compliments your skin tone perfectly and fits you!
Just one thing, hope you don't get it wrong - but I think you went a little too close to the nose bridge, right below the eyebrow. it creates a little colorless triangle right below that line and the eye shadow in the inner corner of your eye. Hope I was clear enough...


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Beautiful, I love the lips._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemonade813* 

 
_ahhhh! ether looks amazing on you! beautifullll!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clayzgurl04* 

 
_loves it! <33_

 
thanks my dears!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puppy_love_1041* 

 
_Loved it! Really compliments your skin tone perfectly and fits you!
Just one thing, hope you don't get it wrong - but I think you went a little too close to the nose bridge, right below the eyebrow. it creates a little colorless triangle right below that line and the eye shadow in the inner corner of your eye. Hope I was clear enough..._

 





 I think I know what you're talking about...I would really appreciate you markin up one of my pics just to make sure though 'cause I'd love to work on it...my application can get really untidy bleh but thank you for the tip!


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_






 I think I know what you're talking about...I would really appreciate you markin up one of my pics just to make sure though 'cause I'd love to work on it...my application can get really untidy bleh but thank you for the tip!_

 
okay, I marked it, it's really something small:


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 16, 2007)

Girrrrl, I love this FOTD.  I thought I left a message when you first posted. Anyhoo, I love it much, so much I bought Ether (back in July 2007).


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Girrrrl, I love this FOTD.  I thought I left a message when you first posted. Anyhoo, I love it much, so much I bought Ether (back in July 2007)._

 
Thanks AppleDiva! You're a sweetie, your version looks just as awesome


----------



## amethystangel (Nov 17, 2007)

The blending is awesome.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 17, 2007)

Super!~


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 18, 2007)

*cries* i wish i got ether! looks so pretty


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 18, 2007)

You look stunning !!


----------



## fingie (Dec 18, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice! I will have to check out all of those colours! Thanks!


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks everyone! this is a super old thread but thanks for checkin' it out! <3


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty!!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 20, 2007)

good job.


----------

